# Old Warner Wood Stove needs help



## silverlady (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a very old Warner Wood Stove that needs its fire bricks replaced, but I can't figure out how to do it.  Can anyone help me on how to do this or direct me to some directions I can download that tell me how to do it?


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 21, 2015)

Do you know the model of the stove also post a picture if possible.


----------



## Charlotte987 (Jan 21, 2015)

Don't know how old your wood stove is, there's a bit of a history here:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/warner-stove/  on the site, here's more info:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/warner-wood-stove-manual.118660/

Replacing fire brick:  http://homeguides.sfgate.com/replace-fire-bricks-wood-stove-39412.html

Good Luck


----------



## silverlady (Jan 22, 2015)

SKIN052 said:


> Do you know the model of the stove also post a picture if possible.


How do I upload a photo?  I do not know what model number it is, or where to find the number.  Thanks


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 22, 2015)

Read this link for posting photos. Look for a silver tag usually attached to the back of the stove that may provide model info.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/


----------



## silverlady (Jan 23, 2015)

SKIN052 said:


> Do you know the model of the stove also post a picture if possible.




I tried to upload a photo of the inside of my stove, but I kept getting an error message.  I don't know if it uploaded or not.  If it did, here it is.


----------



## silverlady (Jan 23, 2015)

.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is the inside.  I could not get the photo of the outside to upload.  It has a solid door front that say Warner across the two doors.  You can see the brick I want to replace in this photo.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 23, 2015)

If it is just the one brick that you want to replace simply remove it, measure it and replace. You may have to remove one or two from the floor of the stove to be able to pull it out.


----------



## silverlady (Jan 24, 2015)

SKIN052 said:


> If it is just the one brick that you want to replace simply remove it, measure it and replace. You may have to remove one or two from the floor of the stove to be able to pull it out.


How do I remove the bottom ones without damaging them?  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 24, 2015)

I believe you may be over thinking the situation. Let the stove cool down, clean it out really well, use a shop vac and be VERY careful not to suck up any hot embers. Dump the vac ashes safely and immediately. Take a picture or make a diagram of how they currently sit in the stove and then just slowly and carefully start removing them. You may need to use a flat tip screw driver or something similar to get the first one out but after that it should go quite smooth. Measure and replace the ones that need replacing. Another option would be to get a chimney sweep out to do a cleaning and ask them to remove for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 26, 2015)

Breaking a bottom brick isn't a big deal.  Just save the pieces.  Put them back in when done, whatever little cracks will fill with ash and be good as new.


----------

